# Scale needed for Draw Board



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone know where I can find a digital hanging scale in Macomb County? Plenty on ebay but not a big fan. Making a draw board so 100# limit is a must.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I use my hand held in between mine but yeah....digital would be nice.

Easton's is quite slick but expensive.

I looked around for a fish scale thinking Bass Proi maybe...no dice. They all max at 50 or 65lbs.

Post a pic when you get it done though I'd like to see it.


----------



## hartofthethumb (Apr 11, 2008)

I have this scale that I use on my draw board as well as my string stretcher. It has worked very well for me so far. 
http://www.americanweigh.com/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=813

Someday I'd like to buy one with a 100lb. limit for the drawboard only, if that day ever comes I will go with a pelouze like this one. I've heard nothing but good things about them. They can be had cheaper than from this link.
http://www.americanweigh.com/product_info.php?cPath=46&products_id=381


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

A little out of an unemployed archer's budget. Looking for something locally I can wrap my fingers around. Real hard to do. I have looked at the one you point out and it and it is nice.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...-E881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------

